# Cut out pics



## BeeButler (Feb 1, 2011)

Long term survivor hive and friendly bees! Hold on to that queen!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

No doubt on the queen. Oddly enough the bees were quite gentle as we were tearing apart all their hard work!
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Kjd173 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow thats pretty amazing. I attempted to get a look at a cutout yesterday and I pried off a few pieces of siding and I had hundreds of really angry bees. When I go back to do the cutout I'll have to bring my smoker and wear an extra layer of clothes under my suit. If I find the queen I will kill her and add the bees to one of my other hives.


----------



## wadehump (Sep 30, 2007)

Kjd173 said:


> Wow thats pretty amazing. I attempted to get a look at a cutout yesterday and I pried off a few pieces of siding and I had hundreds of really angry bees. When I go back to do the cutout I'll have to bring my smoker and wear an extra layer of clothes under my suit. If I find the queen I will kill her and add the bees to one of my other hives.


dont bee so quick to kill that queen everyone has a bad day


----------

